# Θηλυκά ουσιαστικά και επίθετα



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2008)

Η Γερμανή και η Γερμανίδα;

Η απορία μού δημιουργήθηκε επειδή μόλις τώρα άρχισε στη ΝΕΤ αγώνας ποδοσφαίρου γυναικών, μεταξύ Γερμανίας-Βραζιλίας. Ο εκφωνητής είπε:
Η Αμερικανή διαιτητής. Η Γερμανή προπονητής.

Υπάρχει κανόνας που καθορίζει ότι όταν είναι επίθετο, θα λέγεται "Γερμανή" π.χ. Γερμανή γυναίκα, Γερμανή προπονητής, ενώ μόνο όταν είναι ουσιαστικό, θα λέγεται "Γερμανίδα";


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ελπίζω να περάσουν τους ρεπόρτερ που θα καλύψουν τους Ολυμπιακούς από κανένα σεμινάριο γλώσσας. Γιατί αν είναι να περάσω ένα δεκαπενθήμερο να τους ακούω να λένε η Γερμανή αθλήτρια, η Αμερικανή δρομέας και η Ιταλή επικοντίστρια, να με ειδοποιήσουν από τώρα να πάρω χάπια για την πίεση. Γιατί θα αποκτήσω πίεση, δεν θα αποκτήσω;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2008)

Καλό θα είναι να επισκεφθείς αμέσως τον φαρμακοποιό σου, γιατί θα τα ακούσεις σίγουρα, δεν το συζητώ.

Ακούμε πολύ συχνά το "Αυστραλή" και "Αλβανή", αλλά το "Γερμανή" πρώτη φορά το άκουσα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 6, 2008)

Ενώ Αραβίδα...;


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, mein Gott!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να περάσουν τους ρεπόρτερ που θα καλύψουν τους Ολυμπιακούς από κανένα σεμινάριο γλώσσας.


Και γιατί να τους περάσουν από σεμινάριο γλώσσας; Αφού δουλεύουν στα αξιοκρατικά κανάλια! Τα κρατικά!


----------



## Dr Moshe (Aug 7, 2008)

Η αγαπητή Αλεξάνδρα εύστοχα επισήμανε το πρόβλημα και χαίρομαι για το ευαίσθητο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο όλων των συνεργατών. Ασφαλώς οι περιπτώσεις που επισημάνθηκαν δείχνουν ότι ο σχηματισμός των θηλυκών εθνωνυμικών είναι ρευστός και δεν καθορίζεται από έναν μόνο παράγοντα.

Ποιοι παράγοντες επηρεάζουν το παραγωγικό επίθημα του θηλυκού;

α) Η παλαιότητα: Τα παλαιά θηλυκά εθνωνυμικά συνήθως σχηματίστηκαν με το επίθημα -_ίς, -ίδος (> -ίδα): Αγγλίδα, Γαλλίδα, Ελληνίδα, Ιταλίδα, Αμερικανίδα, Ρωσίδα _- επομένως, _η Αμερικανίδα επιθετικός, η Γαλλίδα διαιτήτρια _(αν επιμείνουμε στα ποδοσφαιρικά...).

β) Το αρσενικό: Αν το αντίστοιχο αρσενικό σχηματίστηκε με μόρφημα επιθέτου, το θηλυκό ακολουθεί ακριβώς το ίδιο σχήμα: _Αυστριακός - Αυστριακή _(από επίθ. _αυστριακός_), _Ισραηλινός - Ισραηλινή _(με επίδραση τού γαλλικού), _Αιγύπτιος - Αιγύπτια, Μαροκινός - Μαροκινή, Χιλιανός - Χιλιανή, _αλλά _Αργεντίνος - Αργεντίνα _(κατά προφύλαξη, για να μη συμπίπτει με το όνομα της χώρας - αμφότεροι οι τύποι αποφεύγονται στον επίσημο γραπτό λόγο) κτλ.

γ) Ο δίαυλος εισόδου στην Ελληνική: Διάφορα μορφήματα, που αρχικώς απαντούν σε ξένης προελεύσεως εθνωνυμικά, συναντώνται με αναλογική επέκταση και σε άλλα: _Εγγλέζος - Εγγλέζα _(ήδη μεσν., από τα Ιταλικά), _Κινέζος - Κινέζα, Γιαπωνέζος - Γιαπωνέζα _(λαϊκός σχηματισμός σε _-έζος_, ενώ το επίσημο _Ιάπωνας_, που κατ' εξοχήν χρησιμοποιείται στον λόγο, είναι δύσκαμπτο στον σχηματισμό θηλυκού), _Φιλιππινέζος - Φιλιππινέζα _κτλ.

δ) Τα νεότερα σχήματα είναι μικτά. Ορισμένα είναι ομαλά (π.χ. _Ιρλανδός - Ιρλανδή, Φινλανδός - Φινλανδή, Καναδός - Καναδή_), ενώ άλλα παρουσιάζουν μορφολογική διάκριση (π.χ. _Σουηδός - Σουηδέζα, Νορβηγός - Νορβηγίδα, Κορεάτης - Κορεάτισσα_). Όσα σχηματίστηκαν με λαϊκά επιθήματα έχουν πάντοτε τη μέγιστη επιθηματική απόσταση με την επακόλουθη αδυναμία να σχηματίσουν γενική πληθυντικού στο θηλυκό (π.χ. _Σέρβος - Σέρβα, Τούρκος - Τουρκάλα, Βούλγαρος - Βουλγάρα_).

Συνεπώς, η καθιέρωση ορισμένου τύπου για το θηλυκό δεν υπακούει πάντοτε στον ίδιο κανόνα. Επειδή το αρσενικό χρησιμοποιείται ως επίκοινος τύπος, ορισμένα θηλυκά εθνωνυμικά δεν απαντούν σε κάθε κειμενικό χώρο, ώστε να δοκιμαστεί η χρήση τους σε όλες τις πτώσεις. Ως εκ τούτου, είναι λογικό ότι μερικά μορφολογικά σχήματα παραμένουν εκκρεμή. Κάποτε αυτό είναι εμφανές μόνο στον πληθυντικό, π.χ. _οι Πολωνές/-ίδες/-έζες αθλήτριες._

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, οι τύποι _η Φινλανδή πρωθυπουργός, η Καναδή τραγουδίστρια _είναι εξίσου σωστοί με τους σχηματισμούς _η Αμερικανίδα ηθοποιός_ και _η Γερμανίδα χορεύτρια_.

Ολοκληρώνοντας, ας μου επιτραπεί να πω ότι ο εκφωνητής τού αγώνα θα είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα, αν η μία από τις γυναικείες ομάδες προερχόταν από τη Μογγολία. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Εκ μέρους των λεξιλόγων, περαστικών και μη, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον Dr Moshe για αυτή την εξαιρετική κατηγοριοποίηση των εθνωνυμικών.

Με την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να κάνω μια γενική (και μια ειδική) παρατήρηση, και ίσως, στις «ήσυχες μέρες του Αυγούστου», θα επανέλθω σ' αυτό το «πονεμένο» θέμα.

Πρέπει να παινέσουμε τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας, που, σύμφωνα με τις σύγχρονες αρχές της λεξικογραφίας, περιλαμβάνουν κύρια ονόματα, και μάλιστα στο κύριο σώμα του λεξικού. Δικαίως αναγράφεται και στο εξώφυλλο των λεξικών: «ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΩΝ». Έτσι, ενώ στο ΛΚΝ βρίσκουμε μόνο το λήμμα _ιταλικός_ (και, προφ., _ιταλιάνικος_), στο ΛΝΕΓ, εκτός από τις εγκυκλοπαιδικές και ετυμολογικές πληροφορίες για την Ιταλία, και τα _ιταλικός_, _ιταλιάνικος_, θα βρούμε (και αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να επισημάνω) και τα _Ιταλός_, _Ιταλιάνος_, _Ιταλίδα_ και (λαϊκότ.) _Ιταλιάνα_. Με λίγα λόγια, θεωρώ απαράδεκτο ένα λεξικό να εξοβελίζει τα εθνωνυμικά και κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνει γι' αυτό το ΛΚΝ σε μελλοντικές εκδόσεις του.

Στο λεξικό του Κριαρά υπάρχουν σε χωριστά λήμματα και ο Ιταλός και ο Γάλλος και οι Αγγλογάλλοι, αλλά όχι ο Άγγλος (!). Στο Μείζον, υπάρχει το χρήσιμο (χωριστό, σύμφωνα με τις παλιότερες αρχές της λεξικογραφίας) παράρτημα κύριων ονομάτων, και εκεί θα βρούμε και τα εθνωνυμικά σαν υπολήμματα των γεωγραφικών λημμάτων. Επειδή η συλλογή του παραρτήματος (με συνοπτικά ερμηνεύματα, χωρίς ετυμολογία) είναι πλουσιότερη από τη συλλογή κύριων ονομάτων του ΛΝΕΓ ή του Σχολικού, εκτός του ότι θα βρούμε, ας πούμε, το Μίσιγκαν (για να ξέρουμε ότι μάλλον είναι προτιμότερο από το Μίτσιγκαν), θα βρούμε π.χ. και την Ανδαλουσία και τον Ανδαλουσιανό. Πιστεύω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ (και σε κάποιο βαθμό και το Σχολικό) θα πρέπει (χωρίς οπωσδήποτε να γίνει σαν το _American Heritage_) να αξιοποιήσει λίγο περισσότερο αυτό το τόσο χρήσιμο κομμάτι των κύριων ονομάτων.

Θα αναφέρω τώρα άλλο ένα παίνεμα: ότι μόνο στα λεξικά του Κέντρου θα βρούμε και τη λέξη για τον κάτοικο και τη γλώσσα της Μαδαγασκάρης: ο _Μαλγάσιος_ και η _μαλγασική_ γλώσσα. Οι ελληνικοί όροι (εικάζω ότι) προέρχονται από τη γαλλική γλώσσα (malgache), διότι στο διαδίκτυο έχει αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται η μεταγραφή του αγγλικού Malagasy, καθώς πλέον βλέπουμε _Μαλαγάσιους_ και _Μαλαγασική_.


----------



## anef (Aug 7, 2008)

Αν μπορείτε κάποια στιγμή που θα έχετε χρόνο να κάνετε τέτοια σχόλια και για τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά, θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο:)
Σε έναν από τους χθεσινούς αγώνες που είδε και η Αλεξάνδρα παρακολουθούσα τον εκφωνητή που έλεγε μεν _προπονήτρια _αλλά όχι και _διαιτήτρια_, όπως το γράφει παραπάνω ο Dr. Moshe.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Ανήκει στα χρέη (είναι σε άλλο νήμα), κάποια από τα οποία ελπίζω να ξοφλήσω στις «ήσυχες μέρες του Αυγούστου», ανάμεσα σε σφαιροβολία και τοξοβολία.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2008)

Και για το κλου, αντιγράφω από το in.gr:

Στο μεταξύ, στην τελετή εισόδου της Ελλάδας στο Ολυμπιακό Χωριό, παρόντας ήταν μεταξύ άλλων και ο Υπουργός Πολιτισμού, Μιχάλης Λιάπης.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 7, 2008)

FYI

WIKI.....

Madagascar, or Republic of Madagascar (older name Malagasy Republic), is an island nation in the Indian Ocean 

The Malagasy language (pronounced Mala-gass) is of Malayo-Polynesian origin and is generally spoken throughout the island. French is spoken among the educated population of this former French colony.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2008)

Φιμώστε τον, βρε παιδιά, δεν αντέχω! Έκλεισα την τηλεόραση.
Η ΕΤ1 μεταδίδει ιστιοπλοΐα και ακούμε:
Οι Ολλανδές, οι Ισπανές... 
Περιμένω να ακούσω και τις Γάλλες και θα τα έχω ακούσει όλα!


----------



## danae (Aug 12, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, γιατί δεν το βάζεις στο mute, να ησυχάσεις; :)

Αυτό το _παρόντα_ του in.gr μού θυμίζει ένα καλό της Άντζελας: _ο θεράποντας γιατρός_. Το τόνισε μάλιστα με χαρά κι αυτοπεποίθηση --ή θράσος και ανιδιοτέλεια, όπως έλεγε μια καθηγήτριά μου-- γιατί, όπως είπε, την είχαν διορθώσει όταν είχε πει *_τον θεράπων γιατρό_. 

Btw, πείτε κάτι και για την "τηλεθεάτρια"! Μόνο εγώ ανατριχιάζω όταν το ακούω; Είμαι υπερβολική; Θα γίνω καλά, γιατρέ μου;

Ξέχασα: το _Σουηδέζα _μού το διόρθωσε πριν από χρόνια επιμελητής και μου το έκανε _Σουηδή _(σε λογοτεχνική μετάφραση).


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

Έχεις «καθηγήτρια» στο γραφτό σου. Και «επιμελητής», που το θηλυκό του είναι «επιμελήτρια». Οπότε και η _τηλεθεάτρια_, όταν η θεάτρια υπήρχε στους αρχαίους, είναι θέμα τριβής, και θα δεις πώς θα το ακούς χωρίς να ανατριχιάζεις.


----------



## danae (Aug 12, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, αφού οι αρχαίοι είχαν τη θεάτρια θα προσπαθήσω να το δω πιο θετικά... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

Είναι πάντως αστείο ότι, ενώ η _τηλεθεάτρια_ είναι και επίσημα λημματογραφημένη, οι _θεατές_ μένουν, σχεδόν απαρασάλευτα, αρσενικοί.

Ένα ωραίο άρθρο του Ανδρέα Παππά, το οποίο αρμόζει στο νήμα, βρίσκεται εδώ.


----------



## cythere (Sep 22, 2008)

*Αμερικανή/Αμερικανίδα, Σουηδή/Σουηδέζα*

Αμερικανή/Αμερικανίδα, Σουηδή/Σουηδέζα, Ολλανδή/Ολλανδέζα, Νορβηγή/Νορβηγίδα, κτλ.
Στο google, π.χ., βρίσκω ~5.500 Αμερικανές, και ~15.400 Αμερικανίδες.
Την έχω καιρό αυτή απορία για τα θηλυκά εθνικά ονόματα. Τσεκάρω στο λεξισκόπιο και βρίσκω και τις δύο κλίσεις (το ίδιο και σε κάποια λεξικά). Είναι κάποιο από τα δύο λάθος ή χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογα με το registre;

Ευχαριστώ για τα φώτα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Οι απαντήσεις μπορεί να είναι πολλές, αλλά κάποιες θα βρεις σ' αυτό το νήμα όπου μετέφερα το ερώτημα, ιδιαίτερα στο κείμενο του Dr Moshe. Οπότε, αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα που μένει αναπάντητο, προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Το "εντολίδα" ως θηλυκό του "εντολέα" δεν το ήξερα:
Ο Άρειος Πάγος ανήρεσε το προηγούμενο βούλευμα του Συμβουλίου Εφετών και αθώωσε την εντολίδα μου για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των κατηγοριών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά συλλαμβάνεσαι βαρύτατα αδιάβαστος...


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Α, θενκς!


----------

